
Great reminder that none of us own land in the U.S - wslh
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2017/08/08/great-reminder-that-none-of-us-own-land-in-the-u-s/
======
colanderman
Some (very few) individuals, institutions, and groups in the US do in fact
come quite close to true land ownership:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allodial_title#Limited_allodia...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allodial_title#Limited_allodial_title)

~~~
lovich
They still don't actually own it, and in all honestly no one ever truly owns
anything. The only thing backing up ownership is that society is stronger than
a random someone who wants to take your property. The rule of law is extremely
important for any society because otherwise it's might makes right and that
can change from moment to moment

------
eesmith
Of course. Ownership, like justice or nationhood, is a human convention, not
some manifestation of an underlying physical reality.

I would argue that squatting is a better example that we don't "really" own
the land.

